# Colorado Muley mount



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

just finished up this nice muley


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Very nice! Where is your place located at?


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

I-69, Belsay Rd. exit, 2 miles north then 1 mile east....just east of Flint near Davison.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

Yea that's a bit of a drive lol but you do great work.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 12, 2011)

Nice looking mount!


----------

